# Buying property in spain???



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've just seen this article about "discount" houses in Spain...

FT.com print article

We've often commented on the glut of housing that's on the Spanish market now, and what they're going to do about it. Well, this is one solution. Mind you, what kind of prices are we talking about???


----------

